# (video) Pyraminx tutorial



## cubecraze1 (Jul 15, 2012)

As this is my first tutorial could you give me feedback?
I know it's not going to be the best quality but everyone starts somewhere right?
Thanks for watching


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Great tutorial, really helpful for beginners like me


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 16, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Great tutorial, really helpful for beginners like me



Thanks  and good luck with the pyraminx


----------

